# "pkg upgrade" and conflicts



## cartland (Nov 18, 2012)

"pkg upgrade" downloads about a Gig of files then gives:

"locally installed djvulibre-nox11-3.5.24 conflicts on /usr/local/share/djvu/pubtext/DjVuXML-s.dtd with - djvulibre-nox11-3.5.25.3_1"​
What's the best way of resolving this (and other conflicts) with the pkgng system?

thanks


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 19, 2012)

You must read always /usr/ports/UPDATING before any update: 
[CMD=]$ less "+/djvulibre" /usr/ports/UPDATING[/CMD]


> 20120613:
> AFFECTS: users of graphics/djvulibre and graphics/djvulibre-nox11
> AUTHOR: bf@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------



## cartland (Nov 19, 2012)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> You must read always /usr/ports/UPDATING before any update:
> [CMD=]$ less "+/djvulibre" /usr/ports/UPDATING[/CMD]



Thanks.

This was my first freebsd install, and I used a combination of ports, sysinstall, and pkgng. Clearly the source of all my problems (freebsd related  ).

I have started again with a fresh install (virtualbox guest on Ubuntu host), carefully documenting the whole process. This time I just used pkgng which I found to be excellent. I was able to get the whole system up an running with NSF, KDE, cmake, nodejs, doxygen, etc and building my software within a day. All error free. :e :beergrin.


----------

